# Free Book Finds (June 2013) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

Click here for the May 2013 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about your own books will be removed. And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

(Hope I'm doing this right. Sorry if you've seen a lot of these before, I haven't been here in awhile.)

I don't know anything about this book but it looks interesting.



This looks like a children's book. Again, I know nothing about it but it might be a good one.



Children's book.



Looks good. Decent reviews.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Free Audiobooks:

The 2nd free Summer Reading YA Novel & Classic pair from Sync is available now (and for a week):

The current YA is *The Incorrigible Children of Ashton Place, Book 1*: *The Mysterious Howling* by Maryrose Wood
Miss Penelope Lumley is hired as governess to three young children who have been raised by wolves and must teach them to behave in a civilized manner quickly, in preparation for a Christmas ball.
&
The classic *Jane Eyre* by Charlotte Brontë
Orphaned at an early age, Jane Eyre leads a lonely life until she finds work as a governess at Thornfield Hall, where she meets the mysterious Mr. Rochester and hears strange noises in the night.

Download here: http://www.audiobooksync.com/free-sync-downloads/


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

This short story is free (at least in the US, maybe not in Canada), it's an Agatha Christie-style mystery & it's a really good read:



Description from Amazon:

Lady Marmalade's first mystery. Visiting some friends, Lordy and Lady Apleby turns out to be a dangerous affair. For the kitchen maid at least, who ends up dead.

How did she die and who would want to kill her is up to Lady Marmalade and Inspector Devlin Pearce to determine. Making their work even harder are the five suspects who all had reason to kill her.

The Lord of the manner who was having an affair with her. The Lady who was upset at her cheating husband. Her bastard son, her low life of an ex-husband or the butler who she had spurned.

One of them did it, though they all might have wanted to. In the lineage of Agatha Christie, this cozy mystery is set in the late 1940s.

Length: 8,600 words

Cheers,

Rai


----------



## Rachel Summer (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Once-Upon-a-Twist-ebook/dp/B00CZG9L5C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371023378&sr=8-1&keywords=once+upon+a+twist


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today: Maid for Love, The McCarthys of Gansett Island, Book 1



romance​


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Three free audiobooks:

This week's free audiobooks in the SYNC YA/Classics series: *The Raven Boys* by Maggie Stiefvater and *Bless Me, Ultima* by Rudolfo Anaya. *Raven Boys* is read by Will Patton - I downloaded that one just to listen to his voice!
http://www.audiobooksync.com/

Another free audiobook, this one from downpour.com - Zane Grey's *Riders of the Purple Sage*:
http://www.downpour.com/purple-sage?utm_source=AudioFile&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Riders-Event


----------



## bjscript (Oct 26, 2011)

Nancy Hill's The Ghost Doctor free on Amazon Kindle through Thursday, June 20th.

2 bad boys a horrid nanny and a ghost doctor liven up things at the spinster aunts mansion. Ghost Doctor. Free #Kindle http://goo.gl/p8QbY

From Amazon:

When the No No lads come to spend the summer with their spinster aunts, the ghost doctor who roams their mansion could not be happier. She has waited decades for a chance to be near children again, and soon the three are inseparable. However, their fun comes to an abrupt halt when the aunts hire humorless Governess Sternly to tend to the mischievous No No lads. But the ghost doctor and the No No lads hold fast to their friendship, which could spell tragedy to everyone involved.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's Free Friday book from Nook is The Grave Gourmet - free for Kindle as well. First of a series.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This Week's free YA Audiobooks from the YA Novel & Summer Reading Classic pair:
Available to download free June 20 - June 26
http://www.audiobooksync.com/sync-young-adult-titles/once/?utm_source=email&utm_medium=SYNCWk4Listeners

*Once*
By Morris Gleitzman
Read by Morris Gleitzman

After living in a Catholic orphanage, Felix, a naïve Jewish boy, runs away and embarks on a journey across Nazi-occupied Poland to find his parents. To Felix, everything is a story, but as Felix's journey gets increasingly dangerous, he begins to see horrors that not even stories can explain.
Winner of AudioFile Earphones Award, 2006 Audie Award Finalist

"Gleitzman's reading is precise and lovely, often delivered in an understated whisper, emphasizing the intensity of the story and the author's skill as a consummate storyteller."
- AudioFile Magazine

*Letter from Birmingham Jail*
By Martin Luther King, Jr.

The year is 1963. Martin Luther King, Jr., sits in a jail cell and pens his defense of non-violence against segregation in the margins of a newspaper. That letter includes the line that will live throughout our history, "Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere."


----------



## Alios (Jun 22, 2013)

FREE Today. I don't know for how long

A very good "diet" book, discovered on Thursday and is still free today. I used "diet" under quotations because this book is about a complete lifestyle change and not another diet. Enjoy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Free sci-fi - Paragon: The Propogation. Free June 22-23.


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Steal-Softly-Thru-Sunshine-ebook/dp/B007DHQYXK/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372193075&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=steal+softy+thru+sunshine free again and rather fine.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today: The Girl From Long Guyland and Guitar Mastery Simplified: How Anyone Can Quickly Become a Strumming, Chords, and Lead Guitar Ninja



suspense​ 
instructional (guitar)​


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

For our four-string (non bass) friends. Also free:


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Three free audiobooks:

This week's free YA/Classic pairing from SYNC is *Rotters* by Daniel Kraus along with *Frankenstein* by Mary Shelley.

http://www.audiobooksync.com/

Just in time for the 4th, from Tantor Audiobooks, *The Federalist Papers*. Note that only the downloaded version is free.

http://www.tantor.com/BookDetail.asp?Product=B0020_FederalistPapers


----------



## Sandy Nathan (Apr 4, 2009)

I found a legal suspense novel that's as good as anything by Grisham or any of the top names. TERMINAL AMBITION chronicles the life of Maggie Mahoney, a high flying partner in a major NYC law firm, after her equally illustrious husband dies. It's an eye-opener about what goes on in Biglaw. I loved it. It has an opening chapter I'll never forget and the book's pacing is wild and fast. The author was a partner in a big law firm. What she writes has the ring of authenticity.

Readers will be hooked by this addictive and unusual story that reveals the inner workings of a powerful law firm. The novel's nimble pacing will keep them turning pages long after bedtime. McGuinness is a born storyteller who creates three dimensional, complex characters. Their dialogue is pitch perfect, and their motivations ring true. Terminal Ambition holds a mirror up to the excesses and immorality of Wall Street in a manner reminiscent of Tom Wolfe's Bonfire of the Vanities.

4.5 stars on 73 reviews. Free through July 2.

http://www.amazon.com/Terminal-Ambition-Maggie-Mahoney-ebook/dp/B00819BHW2


----------

